# Etymology: Francisco, Francesco, Francesc, Franz, Frank



## Eva Maria

Estoy buscando el origen etimológico del nombre propio "Francisco" o "Francesco", "Francesc", "François", "Franz", "Frank"...

¿Tiene un origen latino, "francus-franci" = perteneciente a los francos? ¿O su origen es germánico, "franco / frank" del pueblo de los francos? ¿Del germánico pasó al latín?

¿Cúal sería su significado? ¿Sencillamente "franco"?

EM


----------



## Breogan

Eva Maria said:


> Estoy buscando el origen etimológico del nombre propio "Francisco" o "Francesco", "Francesc", "François", "Franz", "Frank"...
> 
> ¿Tiene un origen latino, "francus-franci" = perteneciente a los francos? ¿O su origen es germánico, "franco / frank" del pueblo de los francos? ¿Del germánico pasó al latín?
> 
> ¿Cúal sería su significado? ¿Sencillamente "franco"?
> 
> EM



He leído que el origen está en la palabra "Frank", referido al pueblo germánico de los francos, cuyo significado es "libre"; de ahí se latinizó mediante el sufijo "-iscus" (del latín tardío) con el que pasó al castellano, italiano, catalán y otras lenguas romances. En las germánicas se mantuvo tal cual.


----------



## Eva Maria

Breogan said:


> He leído que el origen está en la palabra "Frank", referido al pueblo germánico de los francos, cuyo significado es "libre"; de ahí se latinizó mediante el sufijo "-iscus" (del latín tardío) con el que pasó al castellano, italiano, catalán y otras lenguas romances. En las germánicas se mantuvo tal cual.


 
Gracias, Breogan el Celta.

Lo que no conocía es que como nombre propio significara "libre", igual que el adjetivo. 

EM


----------



## Outsider

> *franco, ca.*
> (Del germ. *frank, libre, exento).
> 
> RAE


----------



## Eva Maria

Thanks, Outsider.

Verdaderamente desconocía que el pueblo germánico de los francos tuviera en su origen este significado.

EM


----------



## Whodunit

Eva Maria said:


> Thanks, Outsider.
> 
> Verdaderamente desconocía que el pueblo germánico de los francos tuviera en su origen este significado.
> 
> EM


 
Does this help you?



> The connection is that only Franks, as the conquering class, had the status of freemen.


----------



## Eva Maria

Whodunit said:


> Does this help you?


 

Who,

It really seems too obvious.

Creo que me dejé influenciar por el otro significado de "franco" en castellano: sincero, abierto,..., olvidándome de "libre". Pensé que su etimología debía ser más "complicada" que eso. Por supuesto que sólo el que ostenta el poder era (es) libre; los demás, esclavos.

Danke sehr,

EM


----------



## Eva Maria

Eva Maria said:


> Who,
> 
> It really seems too obvious.
> 
> Creo que me dejé influenciar por el otro significado de "franco" en castellano: sincero, abierto,..., olvidándome de "libre". Pensé que su etimología debía ser más "complicada" que eso. Por supuesto que sólo el que ostenta el poder era (es) libre; los demás, esclavos.
> 
> Danke sehr,
> 
> EM


 

By the way, Francia / France, en su calidad de "Reino de los Francos" / Frankreich", ¿podría consierarse no sólo el "País de los (hombres / seres humanos) libres" / "Land of the Free", sino también como "Freeland"?

EM


----------



## Outsider

El nombre "Francia" es más reciente que "Franco". Cuando surgió, los francos ya no eran vasalos de los romanos.


----------



## Eva Maria

Outsider said:


> El nombre "Francia" es más reciente que "Franco". Cuando curgió, los francos ya no eran vasalos de los romanos.


 
Outsider,

Por eso ya eran "libres", y ya podían vivir en el "país de los libres".

Thanx,

EM


----------



## Outsider

No lo creo. "Franco" era simplemente un término étnico, en esa época.


----------



## Breogan

Eva Maria said:


> By the way, Francia / France, en su calidad de "Reino de los Francos" / Frankreich", ¿podría consierarse no sólo el "País de los (hombres / seres humanos) libres" / "Land of the Free", sino también como "Freeland"?
> 
> EM



Que conozcamos hoy a Francia con tal nombre, y no con el de "Galia", se debe a que fue el pueblo germánico de los francos ("hombres libres") el que se asentó en dichas tierras, formando un gran reino tras la caída de Roma.
Un reino que en su época de máximo esplendor, gobernado por el rey franco Carlomagno, ocupaba bastante más que la Francia actual, tanto hacia el este como hacia el oeste.

Lógicamente, estas tierras estarían habitadas por la élite franca gobernante y por los antiguos galorromanos autóctonos. Es decir, que no todos serían "libres", porque, ahora, los galos estarían sometidos a vasallaje de los invasores francos. Toda la Galia se pasa a llamar Francia debido a la élite gobernante, que es de etnia franca.


----------



## Eva Maria

Breogan said:


> Que conozcamos hoy a Francia con tal nombre, y no con el de "Galia", se debe a que fue el pueblo germánico de los francos ("hombres libres") el que se asentó en dichas tierras, formando un gran reino tras la caída de Roma.
> Un reino que en su época de máximo esplendor, gobernado por el rey franco Carlomagno, ocupaba bastante más que la Francia actual, tanto hacia el este como hacia el oeste.
> 
> Lógicamente, estas tierras estarían habitadas por la élite franca gobernante y por los antiguos galorromanos autóctonos. Es decir, que no todos serían "libres", porque, ahora, los galos estarían sometidos a vasallaje de los invasores francos. Toda la Galia se pasa a llamar Francia debido a la élite gobernante, que es de etnia franca.


 

Breogan,

Por desgracia, siempre ha habido "los libres" y "los esclavos". Y sólo los libres ponen su nombre a un territorio...

Gracias una vez más por tus eruditos comentarios,

EM


----------



## Arrius

The adjective _*franji* (_Egyptian_ *frangi*)_is still often used in Arabic to mean _foreign_ as in _khubz franji_ or European-style bread, (literally _Frankish _bread, its use presumably dating back to the crusades if not before).


----------



## faranji

Arrius said:


> The adjective _*franji* (_Egyptian_ *frangi*)_is still often used in Arabic to mean _foreign_ as in _khubz franji_ or European-style bread, (literally _Frankish _bread, its use presumably dating back to the crusades if not before).


 
This rings a bell.

Arabic _faranji_ comes, indeed, from _al afranj_, ie. the Franks.

 And there're many more variations on this.

In India and Pakistan, for example, the word for 'gringo' is _faranghi_ or _firenghi_ (or _pirenghi_ in places like Orissa, where they have some trouble with fricatives).

In Ethiopia is _faranji_.

In Thailand is _falang_.


----------



## djperseo

Yo lei una vez que era germano pero que venia de "el abanderado" del aleman antiguo o algo asi, :S, no tengo ni idea, pero quiza tambien puedan ir por ahi los tiros, saludos


----------



## Alijsh

faranji said:


> Arabic _faranji_ comes, indeed, from _al afranj_, ie. the Franks.


Arabic *faranji* is probably from Persian *farangi* (g -> j because they don't have it). *farangi* means foreign[er] (but European foreigner) in Persian. and *farang* means foreign country (but a European one)


----------



## sinclair001

En el libro del círculo mágico, Katherine Neville menciona una vinculación entre el nombre de franco y lanza
Con estas premisas, encontré esto
Francis.Germánico"Forma reducida de Francisco (El que lleva la lanza. Otro significado es ""hombre libre"" y según la variante latina, ""el que vino de Francia"")."Francisco / Franco / Francis / FrankGermánico"El que lleva la lanza. Otro significado es ""hombre libre"" y según la variante latina, ""el que vino de Francia""."FrancoGermánicoPerteneciente a los francos (tribus de Germania que conquistaron las Galias en el siglo V y dieron su nombre a Francia).Frank.GermánicoForma reducida de Franco (Perteneciente a los francos (tribus de Germania que conquistaron las Galias en el siglo V y dieron su nombre a Francia).
En http://www.clinicaucsancarlos.cl/index.php?id=76&l=f&s=m

En cuanto a franj, ahora entiendo porque en libro sobre cruzadas (Al Asraf) aparece el término _frany _con el cual también se indicaba a los cruzados.





 FRANCO
*Origen: Germánico*
*Significado: Hombre de la lanza*
*En: http://209.85.165.104/search?q=cach...franko+lanza+origen&hl=es&ct=clnk&cd=11&gl=co*

*Franco* - *Origen*: anglosajon. Significado: *lanza* arrojadiza, en bajo latin " francus"; en italiano: franco, variedad de francisco.
En: http://209.85.165.104/search?q=cach...franko+lanza+origen&hl=es&ct=clnk&cd=16&gl=co

Y seguramente el concepto de lanza relacionado a hombre libre es tomado de alguna forma de los romanos, cuando usaban el *SPQR* Senatus Populusque Quirinus Romanus
"El Senado el Pueblo y las Lanzas de Roma".


----------



## Spectre scolaire

sinclair001 said:
			
		

> *SPQR* Senatus Populusque Quirinus Romanus


 *SPQR* is the abbreviation of Senatus Populusque Romanus. There is no _Quirinus_ entering into the equation.

A propos Franji...

Even in (old-fashioned) Modern Greek the word Φράγκος [frángos] means “European”, i.e. a person from “Catholic Europe” – antithetically to the “Orthodox world”. This is _us_ against _them_, as it were, on one side, and, of course the Orthodox Greeks had the Muslim world on the other side. Before WWII a Greek could still say ‘πηγε στη Φραγκιά’ [píye sti Frangiá], meaning “he went to Europe”. 

When Greece joined the EU, it was claimed – from Greek side! – that Europe at last had found its sources. 

National historiography is an ideological discipline...
 ​


----------

